# New Routing Project



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Some time ago I had designed a cabinet handle at least on paper. Yesterday I made the necessary Jig and Templates and today I put the design to the test. 
Enclosed is the cabinet handle 120mm x 35mm x 21mm for your comments. One of the advantages of producing your own handles is that they can be produced from the same material as the cabinet. I prefer this design to the original design I had submitted a few weeks ago posed here for your comparison.

Both were completed with the router in the Plunge Mode with the aid of Template guides.

I have been trying for years to convince router users that they will get more from their router with the aid of template guides.

We (My Wife Ann and I) are heading East for some Rand R to catch up with our family on the other side of Australia 4000kilometers away so I will be off the air until the end of February We will be leaving Wednesday and we will catch up when we return. So keep on routing. I enjoy the challenges that are presented to me and it gives great pleasure when I come up with the correct answer. (Not all the time)
Tom


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Looks great Tom!

Your going to show us the secrets needed to make that handle when you get back, right?


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

BobandRick said:


> Looks great Tom!
> 
> Your going to show us the secrets needed to make that handle when you get back, right?


No real secrets Just get the router out from under the table and Mastering the use of the template guides.
Tom


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Enjoy the R & R.


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

template tom said:


> No real secrets Just get the router out from under the table and Mastering the use of the template guides.
> Tom


Tom,
What books or sites would YOU recommend for getting started with guides? I have no experience with them whatsoever - only templates with flush trim bits - but want to learn. Really like what I've seen of your work.


----------

